# Hello From Miamisburg Ohio



## purplenova (Jun 15, 2009)

Just stopped in to say hi


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy the site


----------



## just2kicku (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Jack Meower (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome to MT, fellow Ohioan!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome! I've driven through there a few times...


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Warrior Arts (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## midnight star (Jun 16, 2009)

hi from the uk!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 17, 2009)

I just moved to FL from Dayton, I lived there for two years, what style are you in?


----------



## purplenova (Jul 9, 2009)

Matsumura Shorin Ryu


----------



## stickarts (Jul 9, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 9, 2009)

Greetings and salutations!


----------



## DayStar (Jul 9, 2009)

I have fond childhood memories in Ohio. Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------

